
Show HN: Curated – Find, share and discuss great content with friends - ValCanBuild
https://curated-app.com/
======
ValCanBuild
Hey everyone,

I'm one of the cofounders of Curated and I am happy to announce that we have
just launched our app as an Android open beta.

It's an app where you can discover, share & discuss awesome content you find.
We have support for books, podcasts, articles and videos.

We made this app because we believe the best way to find something you enjoy
is to have it recommended to you. With Curated you can find out what your
friends are reading, watching & listening to - giving you a fresh stream of
content suggestions that you're likely to be interested in.

You can also use it as a reading or watch list to save things you want to look
at later.

You can access the android beta from
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rockspin.w...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rockspin.weaveapp)
We're currently working on the iOS version.

We're also one of the companies in this year's Startup School - being there
has really motivated us and helped us reach this point, so shout out to anyone
who's part of it as well!

